# what to use to fill a gap between patio and lawn



## alnp (Oct 23, 2020)

What would be the best filling material to fill a cement retention gap between paver patio and lawn that a grass will grow there? (pictures attached)


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Not joking, more lawn? You could put a little soil in there and drop some seed on it.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

I agree, more soil or sand. Then the KBG in your mix will fill it in or put more seed down. Is that Poa going to seed in the top of your photo?


----------

